# Montreal musicians?



## fret15 (Feb 17, 2006)

Hi

I live in the Montreal area, 23 years old, looking to start a project or just have fun playing music with others. I'd love to have an Thrice (early or recent) or Minus the Bear-style sound for original music, just to give an idea. At least, that's what the sounds in my head are telling me!

I am open to anything though, so don't hesitate to contact me.

Thanks guys

edit: PS Adding some details just for kicks - other influences include the Mars Volta, City and Colour / Alexisonfire (love the singer's voice), Metric, and on the other end of the spectrum, Arcade Fire, very open to jazz, literally pretty much anything. Led Zep, ACDC, and other icons are just as great. thanks


----------



## drak10687 (May 24, 2007)

Well, if I get accepted to Concordia/McGill, I'll be moving to Mtrl for the upcomming fall, and it would be great to have someone to jam with, if you don't live too far from the downtown area, as I don't have any friends there that play guitar... though I am a couple of years younger than you, if that matters. As far as starting a project, well, I don't think my guitar playing is that developped yet, though I'll be working on that throughout the summer, plus I'll be going to uni.

Good luck.


----------

